# GF immirgration problem...



## Rogerrrrr (Jun 15, 2010)

OK, my American girlfriend just lost her job and is extremely stressed about getting deported. Her work visa wasn't suppose to expire until the end of the year, and she's afraid to ask at immigration. I really don't know anything about this kind of stuff, but have seen other similar stuff on the forums. Any advice, or links to advice would be greatly appreciated. Relationship is not much fun at the moment.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

She has to ask Immigration and she can also go out of Hong Kong and then come back for another 3 month visa. JW


----------



## ytomliu (Jul 28, 2010)

Agreed with Jwilliamson on this one. But I would like to add that the best way to get the 3 months temp visa is to go to Macau and come back.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*I agree*



ytomliu said:


> Agreed with Jwilliamson on this one. But I would like to add that the best way to get the 3 months temp visa is to go to Macau and come back.


Thats what i was told. JW


----------



## Rogerrrrr (Jun 15, 2010)

How many times can she do that?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*How many times?*



Rogerrrrr said:


> How many times can she do that?


Thats a good question Rogerrrrr.


----------

